# Music to Cook to



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

When I want to whip up a great dish , I love to play Westlife, anyone walking in on me and my boys will definetly see us dancing to Mack the Knife. I sing with a wooden spoon...its crazy, I know every Dean Martin song there is , Frank Sinatra , Louis Prima , Brenda Lee , Doris Day.....

When playing the mad scientist in the kitchen, its Kashmir by Zeppelin.

What are your 2 best cd's when cooking in the kitchen......


Petals


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I have the radio going permanently, BBC radio 1. Local radio after 7pm But when I'm in the groove, so is the music.
Van the man, Dire straits, Queen and Fleetwood mac are the usuals.

Just as a BTW... Whenever i have a lot of ironing to deal with. The music is, and always has been Black Sabbath. Full blast. Even when I'm doing it outside on a sunny day with an extention cable. I'm sure my neighbours are humming along to Paranoid whether they want to or not...It always gets replayed a couple of times first off.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

i am iron man . . .


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

My Favourite retrospective track... Usually doing nothing but lounging with a beer


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

I love Dean Martin. I would give anything to have grown up in that era (I'm 26). He is the epitamy of a close to perfect man 
Oasis


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

James Brown or ZZ Top gets my mojo on the gogo


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

*STYX* (Official band of ChefTalk), Dave Matthews, Audioslave, Bob Marley, Rush.


----------



## thekitchensink (Aug 4, 2009)

B-Bop Era Jazz, some soulful Reggae or old school Dub depending on what I'm cooking. I'm a bit of an audiophile but if I had to narrow it down to just 2 cds, I'd say Thelonious Monk's Underground or Johnny Osbourne's Truth and Rights.


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Depends on my mood but, if I have to narrow it down to 2, I'm going with AC/DC's Highway to **** and Parliament's 20'th Century Master's Collection.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Very interesting...................

Now I may sound boring, but tonight I went to Chapters (Book Store) and bought a Cookbook (Jacques Pepin's Complete Techniques) and while I was in line to pay there was a rack of new music out.....I bought Barbra Streisand's _Love is the answer..._
I listened to it on the way home and its fantastic ! If you want to listen to some beautiful enchanting music, this is it. She sings a few of my favs like , _If you Go Away (ne me quitte pas) , In the Wee Small Hours of the Morning , Make Someone Happy , Smoke Gets in Your Eyes, Gentle Rain....oh its just too good._

Tonight I was in the mood to pamper myself, if any of you men want to buy the woman in your life a wonderful perfume, its Coco by Chanel, trust me.
I am now sipping a glass of 20 year Port, listening to Barbara and looking over at the cover of Jacques Pepin and sharing my big evening with you all. Oh yes, it was girls night out and I had Greek food tonight. It was ok food, but when you cannot taste the love , well what can I say ? It was just ok. You see I rank everything I eat on how it tastes, how it smells, how it looks, and if it makes me feel good. I also ask myself a question, can you taste the love ? I can go to a swanky restaurant with 8 courses and feel nothing, but there are other times when I go to a mom and pop joint and my head is trying to digest not just the flavors but the love that went into preparing the food. Do any of you feel like that ?
Well, enough of boring you all to death.

Petals

ps. Thanks for listening


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I've always been a Chanel No 5 gal myself. But I totally agree with you, Petals...when it's time for pampering NOTHING beats Chanel.


----------



## maniclowery (Oct 2, 2009)

Sound track to "Last of the Mohecans" which is a awesome movie. And anything Pink Floyd.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

ahhhhh a kindered spirit.


Petals


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Classical music only.
And I much prefer Guerlain perfumes to Coco Chanel's!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Rascal !
I attend the opera 3 times a year. Puccini and Liszt are my all time favorites (The classics will always be ) and the latest perfume by Guerlain is called " Idylle" , which I tried on last night as well at a store called Sephora.
I must say , its my next purchase there.

I had to buy Coco Chanel because it was... simply calling me.


Petals


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I wear deodorant. Not graduated to perfume yet.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Man--I think we've found a few kindred spirits here.

Before returning to the kitchen world I was an opera singer for a few years. 

Music in the kitchen? Wow--I have some of everything. I too like Dean Martin. And Frank Sinatra....and Nat King Cole. OHHHHH and Michael Buble.

At the shop I listen to Sirius Satellite radio. Sometimes it's Seriously Sinatra--usually only a few hours in the afternoon. Most of the day it's a Top 40 station or the 80s.

At home it's anything from Michael Jackson to the Black Eyed Peas to classical to some music from some concerts my Mom and I went to this summer to Def Leppard to Harry Connick Jr to the Bee Gees to the Backstreet Boys to ZZTop. 

Have never tried any Guerlain fragrances...do you have a favourite, Ishbel? I switched to Bulgari Notte for a bit....liked that. I'm due to buy a new perfume and was going to go back to my tried and true Chanel No 5...but a change might be nice.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

My favourite is Chamade - my husband bought be a bottle when it was first introduce, lo, these many years ago now! I also love Mitsouko, which I think was introduced in the 1920s.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Is chamade a fruity , fresh , spicy or flower scented perfume ? Do you have any other favorites ?

After trying there new one, I am really liking there perfumes. Bvlgari is another I enjoy.

*Linda Ronstadt & The Nelson Riddle Orchestra*

Just love it too.

Petals


----------



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

Whoa, this is interesting. If I'm cooking Indian, I'm playing The Family Three (tablas), ragas or Ravi Shankar. When my guests arrive, the air is scented like a home in Mumbai, and the music puts you right there. 

Mexican? It's Sin Bandera, Jose Luis Perales, Enrique Iglesias, Juanes or Mana. 

French? Charles Aznavour, Natasha St. Pier or Thomas Fersen; maybe even some Piaff, and I might add Natasha Atlas and Amina. If it's a Classical French cuisine night, definitely classical music - from Albinoni to Vivaldi. 

Russian or Ukrainian, with a Ukrainian friend in the kitchen with me, we are likely to play Prokofiev's Lieutenant Kije Suite or gypsy or cossack music. 

Middle Eastern cooking brings out Hayedey, plus Amina and Natasha Atlas. I used to have more Middle Eastern music, but can't find it since I moved. The Best of Greece favors Moussaka, dolmathes (dolmeh), or Stefado. 

St. Patrick's Day finds chez moi roaring with The Clanad, The Chieftans and The Star Spangled Molly. 

I find most American food monotonous, and I don't have any special music. I tend to play what my guests might like to hear during a barbecue or whatever.

Okay, guys, now you've brought up Guerlain. Have they stopped making my favorite soap, Fleurs des Alps??? I have one bar left from a box that I bought at Harrod's in 1985. Couldn't find it in Paris two years ago. Maybe I wasn't in the right stores.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Chamade is a flower based, with hyacinth and rose topnotes - I think it also has jasmine and iris, with vetiver and musk. Whilst it used to be my signature perfume, I find it a little heavy for daytime, nowadays.

Shalimar and Jicky are also great favourites. But then, I've only meet about 3 which I haven't liked!

Regarding the fleur des alpes - I don't recall seeing the soap for many, many years. Perhaps looking at the Guerlain site they might list old and discontinued - or even give you the information that it's still available!

Coco - I use the following perfumes for everyday use
'Y' by Yves Saint Laurent - a very 'wood violet-y' smell
'Paris' by YSL -


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Deidre,

Isn't it so true that playing a particular piece of music when eating puts one right in the mood ?

Enjoyed your musical repetoire. When I saw Charles Aznavour, it brought back fond memories. Do you remember the song "SHE " ?
YouTube - Charles Aznavour - She

As for your soap, I have heard of it but have not seen it .

What song or album in particular is your fav to cook to to ?

Ishbel,

Can you tell me where Chamade is being sold at ?

I have a Paris By YSL but not "Y". Shalimar has spicy notes right ?

You have a nice array of scents. I believe that perfumes tell a little something about an individual.
Thank you for sharing

Petals

Petals


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I buy all my perfumes at almost any department store or pharmacy (ours have large perfumery departments) here in the UK - or, better still - pick it up (cheaper) before an international flight - or in Paris (we visit at least once or twice a year)


----------



## texasflute (Jul 11, 2006)

When I'm just cooking in general, I usually listen to classical music, mostly Baroque. When I'm decorating a cake, it is another matter. I usually listen to Stevie Ray Vaughan at full blast, or perhaps Nickelback, again, full blast. My family knows not to bother me in the kitchen when I'm decorating a cake. The loud music ensures that they don't even stop in the kitchen on their way through.

As far as perfumes, I love Floris scents, my favorite being Fleur. I also like Miss Me by Stella Cadente.


----------



## tangy (Aug 27, 2009)

Classical music or some jazz for me


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

no-one in the house tonight but me. Reading Dan Browns Lost Symbol with Mud slide slim and the blue horizon in the background - James Taylor. 

I'm not a girlie girl, Although my best friend tells me i'm the most truly feminine woman she knows. Not sure what that means really. Anyhow, I was bought up with 4 brothers and my dad and no female influence. 

I've never bought myself perfume I've given them all a sample skoosh in department stores. (Usually coming out stinking of a mix of ten or more) but never paid the silly money they ask for the ones i liked...Then i met my husband... He knew instinctively what i'd like, cos i told him one night i was wearing musk oil in my hair from bodyshop when he said i smelt gorgeous. So he bought me Opium and I absolutely loved it. 18 years later i still wear it. 

We both went on a scent trail in a store in Dubai last year to find something different, but exhausted the poor sales girl and left with a bottle of Opium. She even agreed there wasnt anything different, with the same qualities. Never met another one that did it for either of us.



...Unless you know different...


----------



## maniclowery (Oct 2, 2009)

I love it!!

I worked with this lady named sandra. She would always pull off a sprig of rosemary and rub it on her wrist's and neck!

On the music side this last St. Pats day we had a group of irish cops come through the place playing bag pipes. The owner is Irish. It was fun to cook to!:bounce:


----------



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks, Ishbel. I'll try that.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Mull of Kintyre.....great with bag pipes, makes my mom cry everytime !!!! The Irish side in us I think.....

Bughut, I know why you love Opium by YST....check what its made of (all about food  ) Below.....

Now that I know what fragrance you like how about these which have some of the same notes in your opium:

Les Belles Spicy Delight Perfume , Ninna Ricci
Tyef by Ajmal, Dubai
Wisal Oriental by Ajmal
Shanghai perfume by Shanghai
Mariah Carey
Cinnabar
Extravagance (Givenchy) (love this one)

Wikipedia:
*"Opium* is an Oriental-spicy[1] perfume created for fashion brand Yves Saint Laurent (YSL) by perfumer Jean Amic and Jean-Louis Sieuzac of Roure, first marketed in 1977.[2] Its top notes are a mixture of fruit and spices, with mandarin orange,[3] plum, clove, coriander and pepper,[2] as well as bay leaf.[4] Its floral middle notes consist predominantly jasmine, rose and Lily of the Valley,[2] in addition to carnation, cinnamon, peach and orris root.[4] It is underlined by the sweet woody base note containing sandalwood, cedarwood, myrrh, opopanax, labdanum, benzoin and castoreum,[2] in addition to amber, incense, musk, patchouli, tolu and vetiver.[4]" ....

*My all time favorite song*
YouTube - Etta James - At Last Etta James - At last

Petals


----------



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you for the link, petals - Yes, I now remember "She"; beautiful lyrics that any gal would love to have been the one the lyricist wrote them for. Love "La Boheme", "Je t'aime comme ca" and many others since the, oops, 60s. Forgot some of Eartha Kitts albums I enjoy playing where she sings French. A lot of people think of her as a gimmick singer, but she had a fabulous range, and knew exactly how to use her voice to its fullest.

Gosh, favorite album? It depends a lot on my mood. For the past year I've been back into Bach. Back into Bach? Is that an album title? Which Bach, you ask. Well, I like all the Bachs CPE, Offen...(heh-heh), but dear old Johnny S is still tops on my list. The Goldberg Variations and the Anna Magdalena Notebook are most currently being listened to, and a Brandenburg Concerto or two. 

Hey, it's not surprising for me to play Sting, either. Some days it might be Torme, Brubeck, or Miles. I have a thing for trumpets. I like trumpets playing Mozart, Von Weber, Albinoni - you name it. Love the theme Ennio Marricone wrote for "The Legend of 1900"; the trumpet is a killer; the soprano sax ain't half bad, either.

I do not know of the scent you asked about. I've been stuck on Giorgio for many years. You might take Ishbel's advice and check out the Internet.

Geez, it seems we all dance in the kitchen.

Deirdre


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

My mother let the cat out of the bag when we were sitting around having a few laughs , listening to music . She said that one day my dad had gone to work and she was home with my sister and I (we were young 3-4) and the vegetable and fruit man came knocking for his weekly delivery.
He informed my mother that he had some wonderful Apple cider , and that she would really enjoy it. My mom decided to take 3 bottles. (It was hard cider)
She had been cleaning and was hot , so she decided to pour herself a tall glass along with my sister and I. 
Well she thought this stuff was just the greatest apple juice she had ever tasted.
Little did she know the effects that it would have, on us all ! 
The next thing you knew, the music was on and we were are dancing to `Fats Domino`. I can still remember it as I write this. She was swinging us around, we were loving every moment with her.
Then my dad walked in .....I don`t think I need to say more. 
Apparently , I slept for a long time ....my sister too....

You have a great range of music. I enjoy your classics. I enjoy the violin myself.

You mentioned Eartha Kitt.........one of my favorites is , *In the Still of the Night,*
*Written by Cole Porter. She did a wonderful job on that song.*

I am tryng to remember the name of my favorite violin artist but I am still not awake...going to have an expresso now...

Petals


----------



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

That's funny. I use Calvados for a recipe I have for pork loin roast stuffed with apples and prunes that calls for hard cider. It's difficult to find good hard cider around here, and, maybe, that's for the best. I can't drink Calvados by itself.

Since you're from Montreal, are you familiar with Lucy Blue Trombley (sp)? I have one of her albums.

I enjoy listening to Joshua Bell. Is that the guy you're thinking of?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I have never heard of her ?

Do you have any one particular song you like done by her that I can youtube ?

The vionist I was referring to was Andre Rieu.

When he came to Montreal I went to see him and The Salon Ochestra, it was magnifiscent.

He played The Blue Danube so beautifully, Bolero (my heart throbs with that piece) but the song that captured my heart and is in my top five is :

*O Mio Bambino Caro, sung by Carmen Monarcha. (ahhh Puccini)*

*



*
I cannot , for the life of me, not hear this and get emotional,

and let's not talk about the Opera , *Madame Butterfly* !

I play this music strictly when I bake.

Petals


----------



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

Petals, I began a reply, but then I lost it. Anyway, thank you for introducing me to Carmen Monarcha and Andre Rieu. Great performance! I love that aria - Oh, and un bel di verdremo, of course.

Lucie Blue Tremblay is a folk singer from, I think, Quebec. I can find only samples of songs for you to hear. Suggest you listen to #6 Nos belles annees, and #10 Laissez-moi sortir - any others if you like what you hear. I think she's gay, but I still like her music.

Amazon.com: Lucie Blue Tremblay: Albums, Songs, Bios, Photos

Deirdre


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I am so glad you like Andre Rieu and that song, just so beautiful.

I listened to " Nos Belles Annees " and Laissez moi Sortir, interesting.

She sings with alot of sorrow.

Now here is a group you might know, *The Ink Spots !*
*I play them at breakfast......*
I wonder if anyone else knows them ? They made famous the song :

" I DON'T WANT TO SET THE WORLD ON FIRE " which was the trade mark song for Coco by Chanel  ( mon perfum )





They also did this one which is great too :





" EVERY NIGHT ABOUT THIS TIME "

All there stuff is great !

Petals


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

err, NIN or whatever else itunes throws at me (375 gig of tunes)

Favorite smell, no longer made: Givenchy Xerius Rouge


----------



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

So, you like the Ink Spots. So do I, and particularly the son of one of them, who is a friend of mine. Charles Gray. He used to live in Toronto, was acting, but he and his Anglo Indian wife moved back to California in the nineties. Used to be almost traditional with us to go have dim sum with other friends on Sunday. Yes, I know these songs, and how about "If I Didn't Care"?

What a hoot.

Deirdre


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I cannot believe this !!!!
:suprise:
Too incredidble.....


Four generations in my mother's house have honored their music and you just happen to know one of them ! 

"If I didn't Care" is terrific. Would you believe me when I say, I know every song ?

Which one is your favorite ? That one ?

Petals


----------



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

I know; this is wild. 

When I was a lot younger, a million years ago, the Ink Spots came to the boarding school I went to, once a year to perform for us. Many moons later, Charles and his wife June rented the house across the street from me, and I first became friends with June because she walked their dogs when I was out tending to the front garden, and we struck up a conversation. Once, when Charles was back in Toronto working, I invited June over for an Indian dinner. After she accepted, I naturally slapped my forehead and asked myself if I were nuts to invite an Anglo Indian to have Indian food. However, it proved the right thing to do, because June thought I cooked the best curries she had had since visiting back home in Mombai. So, when Charles returned home, she asked if I would cook again so he could enjoy it, and he could get to know me. Thusly, our friendship began.

You know, Petals, I don't think I have a favorite song. I like them all, and get a thrill from hearing their voices. They are are so unique in their harmony; there is no one else like them.

I'm going to have to email Charles and tell him about this. He definitely would get a kick out of it.

Deirdre


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Please, send him my LOVE, and a napkin with a signature would be nice ! :blush:

Just my love is ok hahah !

Wait till I tell my mother.

Petals


----------



## chefjason_s (Jul 14, 2009)

Rush greatest hits, for high paced prep time.

For a Sunday brunch kinda thing, Jimmy Buffet, live...any of them.


----------



## filthy habitz (Oct 6, 2009)

Rancid
Pennywise
Danzig
Killswitch Engage
System Of A Down
The Sex Pistiols

Clean up while having a cold one and telling my team what a good job they did....
Prolly Hip-Hop
Or anything they wanted to cuz they earned it and I sure as **** ain't sticking around to clean up after working all day.


----------



## shelta (Sep 16, 2009)

Wouldn't be without satellite radio (and hope it's gonna last!) and go between the 50s, 60s, 70s, blues and sometimes jazz channels.
Now there's a question, does the music vary depending on what you're cooking? Would you play mariachi music if you were making enchiladas, Edith Piaf if it was coq au vin, or maybe "I'm a Lone Cowhand" if you're doing steaks on the barby.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

The very thought of you.....






Love Rita Hayworth....

I will be 43 and have have so much to learn....but I do know what I like.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I didn't want to invade the hen party, it was too much to observe. It looks as though the door is open now.

With a very few exceptions, all music -- way too many things to think about listing -- more like a top 1000 than a top 10, a hazard of being in the high-end audio business. But since the subjects came up, I love opera arias and standards.

Don't wear aftershave -- don't shave for that matter. On those occasions when cologne is appropraite, it's 4711.

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Favorite Arias ?

Petals


----------



## nill (Jun 28, 2008)

Disturbed: Dropping Plates. Guns n Roses: Welcome to the Jungle. anything Sublime. Slayer: War Ensemble. Anthrax: Got the Time. anything fast.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I try to sing this when I cook Pasta.....scares the **** out of the neighbors !






Puccini's "Nessun Dorma".

Petals


----------



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

Ha! My neighbors would have me kicked out of the neighborhood.

But, yes, that's a beautiful aria and Pavaroti was great. Nice man, too.

Should we mention the other tenors and Andrea Bocelli? Sopranos? I love Delibe's Flower Duet from Lakme. In case you are not familiar with it - YouTube - Lakmé Flower Duet Erika Miklosa Bernadett Wiedemann

You might have inspired me - I couldn't think what to do for dinner tomorrow. I'll be helping my daughter cram for a psych test. Maybe lasagna, garlic toast and salad. I can make the lasagna today or early tomorrow; less interruptions. Her husband would come over for that, then go home to leave us to the intricacies of Learning.

Gracie,

Deirdre


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Buenos Dias....


I just loved it, she sings it better than Maria Callas....Have a great weekend.

I will be researching Arias this weekend.

...mi corazon....


Petals


----------



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

Have a great weekend. And, go ahead, SING.

Enbrasso,

Deirdre


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I like all of the bel canto chestnuts. If you put a gun to my head, I'd put the duet frm the Pearl Fishers (Jussin Bjorling - Robert Merrill) version, and the "mad scene" from Lucia, "Oh, giusto cielo!...Il dolce suono" (Joan Sutherland) at the very top. But there's lots of other opera I like too -- Mozart, Britten, Wagner, you name it.

Those two have personal associations going beyond the beauty of the performances -- Bjorling and Merrill were my Grandpa Harry's favorite tenors, and Lucia de Lammermoor with Joan Sutherland on her American debut tour was the first opera I ever attended. 

Some songs are so beautiful they make it hard to breathe. One of the few that gets a smirk is "La donna e mobile." What irony. 

There are so many recordings of so many great singers doing so many great arias, it's not really fair to go for favorites. But again, gun to head -- a tough choice between Bjorling and Placido Domingo. 

But... I just can't begin to choose a soprano. Renata Tebaldi, Kathleen Battle, Kiri Te Kanawa, Maria (or should I say, Medea) Callas, Joan Sutherland, Bubbles (Beverly Sills), Flika (Federica von Stade), Luba Orgonasova, Daniil Shtoda, more, more, more -- the list goes on and on. So beautiful. 

The Ellat Fitzgerald songbooks -- especially Arlen, Gershwin and Cole Porter. No opera, just "oh my!" And even though I'm straight, I like Judy Garland and Billie Holliday an awful lot.

Just a few of so many,
BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

"Some songs are so beautiful they make it hard to breathe."

_No truer words have ever been said._

_"La donne e mobile " _

_"En fermant les yeux"_
_"Una furtive lagrima"_

Ella , "_Smile"_

Petals


----------



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

Couldn't agree more, BDL. First opera I saw, age nine, was Rigoletto, and La Donna stuck in my head for weeks. But, sad, sad, sad. First album I ever owned, that my father bought for my second Christmas, was Peter and the Wolf, narrated by Basil Rathbone, natch.

Ballet is sublime. My least favorite is Swan Lake, however, though I've seen it three times. Was able to see Fontaine dance the Fire Bird; her swan song, when I was sixteen. Shostakovich is not my favorite composer, but her dancing was magnificent. The song The Ballet from "Chorus Line" rings so true for me.

I don't suppose I'll ever see Wagner's Ring Cycle performed (only in Germany, I think), but I have spent the required hours in listening to it, which took two days. Love driving down a country road on a beautiful day listening to The Ride of the Valkyries. I have a friend whose grandfather was Wagner's next door neighbor, and I've heard some stories. It's amazing to me that a composer who could be so nasty could write such thrilling music. I suppose Lizt's daughter somehow found him a good companion. In my opinion, Wagner is one of the few who takes total advantage of the whole orchestra.

Ah, la bel musique, cuisine delicieux et un coupe du vin. Parfait!

Deirdre


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

You have great taste as well.
This morning I ran some errands and as I cook and blog , I have this song playing, just thought I would share.....

YouTube - Edith Piaf - Autumn Leaves (Les Feuilles Mortes)

Oh ! je voudrais tant que tu te souviennes
Des jours heureux o nous tions amis.
En ce temps-l la vie tait plus belle,
Et le soleil plus brlant qu'aujourd'hui.
Les feuilles mortes se ramassent la pelle.
Tu vois, je n'ai pas oubli...
Les feuilles mortes se ramassent la pelle,
Les souvenirs et les regrets aussi
Et le vent du nord les emporte
Dans la nuit froide de l'oubli.
Tu vois, je n'ai pas oubli
La chanson que tu me chantais.

[Refrain:]
C'est une chanson qui nous ressemble.
Toi, tu m'aimais et je t'aimais
Et nous vivions tous deux ensemble,
Toi qui m'aimais, moi qui t'aimais.
Mais la vie spare ceux qui s'aiment,
Tout doucement, sans faire de bruit
Et la mer efface sur le sable
Les pas des amants dsunis.

Les feuilles mortes se ramassent la pelle,
Les souvenirs et les regrets aussi
Mais mon amour silencieux et fidle
Sourit toujours et remercie la vie.
Je t'aimais tant, tu tais si jolie.
Comment veux-tu que je t'oublie ?
En ce temps-l, la vie tait plus belle
Et le soleil plus brlant qu'aujourd'hui.
Tu tais ma plus douce amie
Mais je n'ai que faire des regrets
Et la chanson que tu chantais,
Toujours, toujours je l'entendrai !

Beautiful song for such a wonderful season.

Petals


----------



## rweb (Sep 30, 2009)

I've always been a rock fan so anything by Billy Idol, Pat Benatar, AC/DC (**** yea  - and banging the kitchen sink with the wooden spatulas as my drumsticks. 

Sunday mornings might play opera or frank sinatra (New York New York anyone?) - I guess it can only depend on the mood....AND if your cooking for that special someone


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

If you like Frankie, then you might like Westlife.......

Yes it "does" help when it is for that special someone "in mind".

I am playing Peggy Lee right now, now she has a sultry voice...

Is that all there is ?
YouTube - Peggy Lee - ? Is That All There Is ?

The song "Where or When" is best sung by the Dinning Sisters
YouTube - THE DINNING SISTERS ~ ONCE IN A WHILE ~ 1950

Love this one....Once in awhile...


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

A lot of it depends upon what day it is, almost literally, but as a general rule when I would be getting prepped for dinner service it was something along the lines of Pantera, System of a Down, Anthrax, Metallica(Black Album and older)... On a Sunday at home its usually something along the lines of Gordon Lightfoot, James Taylor, Neil Diamond.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree ! So much on how the day is too.

Today is a good day....In my kichen I have






Ella, I LOVE PARIS

And all I can say is " que la vie est magnifique ". Demain , un autre jour....


----------



## katiefrank (Sep 22, 2009)

I love cooking to the classics.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I am dead tired....but now as I eat my supper....you do not want to know it.................ok, I will tell you since you have my arm around my back ....my favorite salad, arugula , chopped fresh fig, walnuts, cranberries, with an asian dressing which I have yet to post for you...........


And playing for "music" .....Mantovani, Charmaine, oh what a song .

Bonne nuit , a demain


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Though this post is dated 2009, I liked the theme ... I love music and my taste is vast ... ranging from il Divo, Barbara Streisand, Celine Dion, Jose Jose, Daniella Romo, Shakira, Joey Gilbert Rhythm and Blues, Michael Jackson, Carlos Santana, Evita, The Best Musicals of Broadway, The Beatles, Paco de Lucia, Enrique Iglesias, Manuel Manjares, Eros Ramazotti, Aretha Franklin, Gloria Gaynor, The 4 Tops, Temptations, Sly and the Family Stone, Little Eva doing the Locomotion and the Turkey Trot, Murray the Kaye, The 4 Seasons, Alicia Keys, The Best of Film Scores too and my all time fave Tina Turner ... The Gypsy Kings ... The Righteous Brothers ... So much great music of the 1950s, 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s ... All depends on the moment and the mood ...


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Oldies but Goodies and Real NYC streetcorner Doo-***   Alan Freed, Jocko Dr. Jive Murray Kaufman, Cousin Brucie etc..


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

margcata,

just so you know....there is a thread called 'what are you listening to these days?' that you might find interesting and more current..lots of youtube links too......

joey

btw,  i adore il divo! oh boy do they send me!.....


----------

